# Do you ride Regular or Goofy?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I ride goofy and have been since I used to skateboard.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

We've had these before... I think it turned out to be 2/3rds Regular, 1/3rd Goofy. 

My next door neighbor growing up was left footed and did skateboarding and scooters goofy, so I copied him. Didn't really realize it made much of a difference at the time. :dunno: But I did do better snowboarding once I switched to goofy after some rental kids had me start out regular.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> We've had these before... I think it turned out to be 2/3rds Regular, 1/3rd Goofy.
> 
> My next door neighbor growing up was left footed and did skateboarding and scooters goofy, so I copied him. Didn't really realize it made much of a difference at the time. :dunno: But I did do better snowboarding once I switched to goofy after some rental kids had me start out regular.


all my friends used to push with their foot on the back of the board. felt really awkward for me. not sure if it's correct but i pushed off with my left foot up front and back turned into the board to ride regular.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> I ride goofy and have been since I used to skateboard.


a result of being a highly educated and sophisticated gentleman


----------



## shoe757 (Dec 6, 2010)

AngryHugo said:


> a result of being a highly educated and sophisticated gentleman


:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I ride regular on snowboard. I just cruise around on a skateboard and ride goofy on it. :thumbsup:

The skateboard issue is weird. I can ride regular on it, but I can't push with my right foot. I have to push with my left. I tried doing mongo, but failed miserably so I just stick with goofy.


----------



## shoe757 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I developed my goofy thing from riding my plastic board and never seeing anyone ever snowboard before so I did whatever I wanted. Then when I started skating I couldn't ride regular even though I pushed with my right foot. First snowboard I bought was set up for regular and the hardware was stripped from hell which made it difficult. But then when I got my own set up it was amazing how much better I was.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I ride both ways :] even on lifts, I'm always changing which foot I keep in a binding haha.

Started off as goofy though, Ride a skateboard goofy as well


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Been riding goofy since my first day, ride skate and longboard goofy as well... Left handed and all but I do every other sport right handed... odd ... Fucking hand me down right handed gear lmao!


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I started out regular and ride it about 60% of the time, 40% of the time is goofy. This partly do to constantly instructing goofy riders a lot. I just need to start riding the trees goofy more.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Puggy said:


> Been riding goofy since my first day, ride skate and longboard goofy as well... Left handed and all but I do every other sport right handed... odd ... Fucking hand me down right handed gear lmao!


I'm the same! (except I can skate board)

Left handed, kick a football left footed and goofy. Play all sports right handed. WTF is that all about? :laugh:


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

roremc said:


> I'm the same! (except I can skate board)
> 
> Left handed, kick a football left footed and goofy. Play all sports right handed. WTF is that all about? :laugh:


i have the same thing.
i snowboard regular, as with skating, but every sport i play i have to do it left handed :dunno:


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm use to riding regular, but I've been trying to learn goofy too.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm right handed but ride goofy, comes from my skate days I guess. When I started riding wake 7-8 years ago, I just went with goofy cause that's what I knew, and felt right. I transferred that to snow. I'm fairly comfortable switch(reg) but it still doesn't feel as natural. :dunno:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Regular, fool, unless I'm heading into a Cab .


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

i snowboard and skateboard regular (although i cant really skateboard) but oddly enough i wakeboard goofy.....well not really, i ride equally both now but learned to wakeboard goofy


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

You forgot the "both" selection. I don't have a dominant foot, and take full advantage of that.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Straick said:


> You forgot the "both" selection. I don't have a dominant foot, and take full advantage of that.


Sorry, everyone has a stance that they are better at, even if they are masters of switch.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I ride goofy but skate regular. I hear it's called Mondo?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> I ride goofy but skate regular. I hear it's called Mondo?


mongo? that's when you push your board with your front foot.


----------



## shoe757 (Dec 6, 2010)

I always skated mongo. I think that's why skating on the snowboard just comes natural for me.


----------

